# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا > بحث و گفتگو در مورد فناوری های مرتبط با جاوا >  کمک در دانلود جاوا پلتفرم

## shahin69

سلام 
دوستان کسی   java platform(jdk) داره لینک دانلودشو بزاره (برای برنامه نویسی فون گپ) میخوام که رو سیستمم نصب کنم
مثل اینکه سایتش فیلتر 
برای ویندوز7 64 بیتی میخوام
ممنون میشم؟؟

----------


## abdoullah.aberi

اینم   JDK 8 biuld 5 برای  پلت فرم 64 بیت
http://dl.rayeganafzar.com/dls/jdk-8u5-windows-x64.exe

----------


## ghmazi

لطفا لینک 32 هم بزارید ممنون

----------


## محمد فدوی

برای دانلود از این استفاده کنید. علاوه بر JDK،‌ چیزای دیگه‌ای هم داره.

----------


## abdoullah.aberi

مرسی محمد جان مفید بود

----------


## dasssnj

آخرین نسخه ی java EE SDK  را باید از کجا دانلود کنم؟ از سایت خود اوراکل هر چی میزنم نمیشه (با ف***ر بشکن)
اگه کمک کنید ممنون میشم.

----------


## محمد فدوی

من ازش لینک مستقیم سراغ ندارم. اینجور دانلودها رو باید به اینصورت انجام بدین که اول یه لینک مستقیم (که ما رو تحریم کرده) از فایل مورد نظرتون پیدا کنید و بعد با یه سایتی مثل این فایل رو روی Dropbox یا Box یا ... خودتون Save کنید. بعد با خیال راحت برید و اون فایل رو از فضای خودتون دانلود کنید. فقط حواستون باشه اینکار زیاد امن نیست ولی فکرم نکنم مشکلی پیش بیاد.

----------


## dasssnj

> من ازش لینک مستقیم سراغ ندارم. اینجور دانلودها رو باید به اینصورت انجام بدین که اول یه لینک مستقیم (که ما رو تحریم کرده) از فایل مورد نظرتون پیدا کنید و بعد با یه سایتی مثل این فایل رو روی Dropbox یا Box یا ... خودتون Save کنید. بعد با خیال راحت برید و اون فایل رو از فضای خودتون دانلود کنید. فقط حواستون باشه اینکار زیاد امن نیست ولی فکرم نکنم مشکلی پیش بیاد.


ممنون از جوابت . مرورگر کروم یه افزونه داره به اسم Browsec که همه ی ف***ر ها را باز می کنه. با اون تست کردم دانلود شد.

----------


## abdoullah.aberi

سلام دوست عزیز با browsec سعی کن کار نکنی بعدا به مشکل بر میخوری گیر زیاد میده

----------


## dasssnj

> سلام دوست عزیز با browsec سعی کن کار نکنی بعدا به مشکل بر میخوری گیر زیاد میده


نه فقط در موارد خاص ازش استفاده می کنم . بیشتر از *فری* gate* استفاده می کنم.

----------

